# Wiring info for installing OEM power windows/locks in a '93 Sentra 4 door.



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Follow these instructions and it should be a piece of cake. You only need to tap into three existing wires in the car and run 4 grounds, the rest is as simple as connecting A to B with a piece of wire. If you have questions pm or e-mail me. 

When I say harness I mean the plastic plug with the wires that connects to something. When I say position that means how many spots the harness has for holding wires. This doesn’t mean that there will be that many wires in it, rather that it is capable of holding that many.

The circuit breaker you’re looking for is located on the underside of the fuse block, and has a white wire and the white/red wire going to it. You’ll tap into the white/red wire.

The G/W wire you also need to tap into, can be found at the sunroof relay or ignition relay (you have one or the other), found behind the passenger’s side kick panel. It’s probably easier to tap into this wire here than to do so at the wire behind the fuse block.

Color legend:
L – Blue
B – Black
G – Green
Y – Yellow
R – Red
W – White
P – Pink
OR – Orange
BR – Brown
PU – Purple
LG – Light Green
SB – Sky Blue
GY - Gray

When the wire color is striped, the base color is given first, followed by the stripe color: 

L/B = blue with a black stripe

_*Driver’s side, front switch:*_

2 position harness:

R/L – R/L wire at dimmer switch (I know there’s more than one, it doesn’t matter which one you pick)
B – Ground (I would just connect this B along with the B at the lock knob switch and the B at the 6 position harness at the driver’s switch, all to a single wire and run through the loom into the car and ground at the chassis ground that’s just below the fuse panel).

6 position harness:

B - Ground (I would just connect this B along with the B at the lock knob switch and the B at the 6 position harness at the driver’s switch, all to a single wire and run through the loom into the car and ground at the chassis ground that’s just below the fuse panel).
L/B – L/B at driver’s power window motor harness.
GY/R – GY/R at all four door lock actuator harnesses.
L/R – L/R at driver’s power window motor harness.
GY/L – GY/L at all four door lock actuator harnesses.
W/R – W/R at all 3 other power window switch harnesses, and to W/R at the circuit breaker under the fuse block.

12 position harness:

LG/B – LG/B at lock knob switch harness.
G/L – G/L at Driver’s side, rear power window switch harness.
G – G at Passenger’s side, front power window switch harness.
G/R – G/R at Passenger’s side, rear power window switch harness.
R – G/W at 10A fuse at fuse block. (right hand column, third up from the bottom.)
W/R – W/R at all other W/R wires at power window switch harnesses, and to W/R at the circuit breaker under the fuse block.

Lock knob switch 2 position harness:

LG/B – LG/B at driver’s 12 position harness.
B - Ground (I would just connect this B along with the B at the lock knob switch and the B at the 6 position harness at the driver’s switch, all to a single wire and run through the loom into the car and ground at the chassis ground that’s just below the fuse panel).

*Passenger’s side front power window switch:*

8 position harness:

W/R – W/R at all other W/R wires at power window switch harnesses, and to W/R at the circuit breaker under the fuse block.
L/R – L/R at power window motor harness.
L/B – L/B at power window motor harness.
W/R – W/R at all other W/R wires at power window switch harnesses, and to W/R at the circuit breaker under the fuse block.
B – Ground. (Run to inside of car to ground.)
G – G at Driver’s Front 12 position harness.

*Passenger’s side rear power window switch:*

8 position harness:

W/R – W/R at all other W/R wires at power window switch harnesses, and to W/R at the circuit breaker under the fuse block.
L/R – L/R at power window motor harness.
L/B – L/B at power window motor harness.
W/R – W/R at all other W/R wires at power window switch harnesses, and to W/R at the circuit breaker under the fuse block.
B – Ground. (Run to inside of car to ground.)
G/L – G/R at Driver’s Front 12 position harness.

*Driver’s side rear power window switch:*

8 position harness:

W/R – W/R at all other W/R wires at power window switch harnesses, and to W/R at the circuit breaker under the fuse block.
L/R – L/R at power window motor harness.
L/B – L/B at power window motor harness.
W/R – W/R at all other W/R wires at power window switch harnesses, and to W/R at the circuit breaker under the fuse block.
B – Ground. (Run to inside of car to ground.)
G/L – G/L at Driver’s Front 12 position harness.


----------



## da_linkwent (May 7, 2004)

Hey Toolapcfan, do you know how to install a central lock system in a B14? I was informed of the universal central lock systems but I already have 2 B14 front door (damaged)with the motor in them and I want to put them in my manual operated doors. Tell me if it is possible and what to do.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

da_linkwent said:


> Hey Toolapcfan, do you know how to install a central lock system in a B14? I was informed of the universal central lock systems but I already have 2 B14 front door (damaged)with the motor in them and I want to put them in my manual operated doors. Tell me if it is possible and what to do.


Just to clarify, with central door lock systems they don't have to have a lock/unlock button, they lock and unlock when either of the two front doors are locked/unlocked. The front two actuators will have 5 wires each, the rear doors will only have two wires each. So as long as the actuators you've got have five wires, then they'll work as central door locks, however you'll also need the module for them.


----------



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

awesome writeup APC... not that I needed it, but someone out there will! Also a good troubleshooting tool which I'm sure I'll need! Only thing I could possibly add to that is to not put your grounds on the doors. Run them inside the main body, the ground potential changes too much through the hinges. Very common mistake!


----------



## da_linkwent (May 7, 2004)

toolapcfan said:


> Just to clarify, with central door lock systems they don't have to have a lock/unlock button, they lock and unlock when either of the two front doors are locked/unlocked. The front two actuators will have 5 wires each, the rear doors will only have two wires each. So as long as the actuators you've got have five wires, then they'll work as central door locks, however you'll also need the module for them.


Ok i get the lock and unlock button thing and i dont mind. What i want to know is how to install the stupid thing. I was told i would need some sorta relay for the lock and a metal strap. Basically i need to know what i will need and the procedure.
Thanks


----------

